# TDK Armor Plating



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Anyone know whatever became of TDK's Armor Plating system for DVD's? Has it died? Was it a failure? Or has it been quietly incorporated into new DVD, HD-DVD and Blu-Ray disks?

Sure sounded promising back when I first heard about, but then,... nothing....


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Not the same as what's on Blu-ray, much more effective. I think, in the end, it was too expensive, or just a lack of interest. Personally, I've never had a cd or DVD get scratched, but then, I take pretty good care of my stuff.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, yanno,....four kids, two dogs, two adults, things happen :bigsmile: Usually it's a problem with Playstation games or kids movies. Not bad scatches, just enough to be very annoying. The kida stuff I thought that Armor Plating would have been perfect for :huh:


----------

